# Hog Butt Rolls - county fair blue ribbon winning recipe



## tupperware (Dec 31, 2007)

They are called Hog Butt Rolls


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

How cute.Will you share your recipe?


----------



## tupperware (Dec 31, 2007)

coitenly

 HOGG BUTT ROLLS

  ¼ cup warm (115) water
  ¼ cup sugar
  ¼ cup butter (room temp)
  ¾ cup warm (115) milk
  1 package yeast (or 1 Tablespoon if you have bulk)
  1 beaten egg (at room temp put it in a bowl of warm water for a few minutes)
  When the yeast foams add
  3 cups of flour
  Beat until smooth
  Cover let rise until doubled
  Punch down divide in 2 parts
  Flour the board and the top of the dough,  roll out into a 12 to 14 inch circle
  Cut in to triangles maybe 6 pieces
  Roll from the wide end
  End up with the point on top and twist to make the tail
  Take the Back of a table knife and make the crease underneath the tail
  Fold into a “u” shape
  Place on a lightly greased baking sheet cover with plastic wrap 
  Let rise until the double
  Preheat the oven to 400 degrees
  Remove the plastic wrap and bake 9 to 10 minutes 
  Until lightly browned.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank You. I must make them.


----------



## QSis (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to DC, tupperware!   And a big congrats on your blue ribbon!

Lee


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

These are the cutest things ever, tupperware! I'm definitely making some. And by the way, welcome to DC!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to DC...great looking recipe and picture.
kadesma


----------



## ErikC (Dec 31, 2007)

I am surprised they did not all get eaten before making it to the judges table! Did you have to make a decoy batch?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

These would pair well with Boston Butt!! (Pulled Pork)

Congratulations!!


----------



## tupperware (Dec 31, 2007)

Christmas Eve I took some to a party.

I knew one of the guys always does a country ham.

He got a kick out of them.


----------



## tupperware (Dec 31, 2007)

*sort of*



ErikC said:


> I am surprised they did not all get eaten before making it to the judges table! Did you have to make a decoy batch?



After the entry left for the judging area I broke out samples.

The rest of the story------

After the Fair there was an article in the paper about the Judges at the Fair.

It showed two women laughing while judging.

I knew what they were judging (from the picture) was my entry.

I sent my son the article.

A week later he is at his Father-in-law's birthday party and he thought for some reason one of the guests looked familiar.

He found that she had been one of the baking Judges.

She told him, that the other lady in the picture along with her husband raised Hogs.

Then she asked if I would share the recipe.

It was like icing on the Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 1, 2008)

Great story Tuppaware!! Welcome to DC! Hope you and FedUp enjoy your new found home!!!!


----------

